# R/C Sharkfest at Jekyll...coming up!



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, it appears that the R/C is gonna raid Jekyll Island next week, for the first dedicated Sharkin' trip I've taken in two years.

The toothy ones are in the Sound by the thousands, making/having babies, and eating everything that crosses their path.

The rigs are all made, the rods are all ready, and I'm just one bait catching mission away from READY for ANYTHING. Gonna handle that on Monday at the JBP.

Myself, I'm hoping to land any shark over 64", my best (Blacktip) so far to date.

Me, Surf Fish, Big Phil, and Barty all in one place, at one time...:fishing: 

I'm all jazzed up about this R/C mission... 

Here's hoping the biters cooperate!

More to come....


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Now this outing will be one heck of a report !!!!! opcorn: 

Luck happens when preperation meets oppertunity....someting tells me you won't need any w/that crew...


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

Where do you shark fish when you go to Jekyll? 
Good luck!


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey railroader, 

My crew was thinking of heading to jekyl to do a little sharkin ourselves...we've been stockpiling rays and have a couple of bonita left. PM me your number and maybe we swap a few cold ones! The big lemons should be town right? Gotta beat our record from last year!!!! (9'6")


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Paul McDonald said:


> Where do you shark fish when you go to Jekyll?
> Good luck!


South End...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

fstrthnu said:


> Hey railroader,
> 
> My crew was thinking of heading to jekyl to do a little sharkin ourselves...we've been stockpiling rays and have a couple of bonita left. PM me your number and maybe we swap a few cold ones! The big lemons should be town right? Gotta beat our record from last year!!!! (9'6")


Was that pick from the tourny last year? (I noticed the hat)


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey Barty. I'm ready for Shark Rig Number 2. Please post a picture.....

I've been sitting here for three hours trying to tie a damn Bimini Twist in this damn weed eater line, and finally I get one that works, and then the damn knot won't fit thru the damn level wind on my 4600. This sucks. 

Maybe we should just go flounder fishing instead. 

Or maybe we could go pier fishing for sharks someplace so I don't need a rod, I could just tie a rope to the pilon like I used to do....


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*Here ya go*










http://home.earthlink.net/~subourbon/sharkpullyrig.jpg


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

I gots to make me one or two of those pulleys before Wed. I'll have to let the 300# mono warm up so I can snell a hook. I'll make us a flounder rig Surf Fish.

fstrthnu: There will be a big crew out there next weekend hitting it.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I have some extra materials to make some rigs on the spot..I'll do a show and tell wed.

Rob..Bring a yak paddle..I'm bringin the inflatable..And a 4/0 wide with a stand up bottom rod.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

barty b said:


> Rob..Bring a yak paddle..*I'm bringin the inflatable*..And a 4/0 wide with a stand up bottom rod.


You do know that we LIKE your reports right? There's no reason for suicide


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

ALLRIGHT!!! 

R/C Sharkfest just got bigger by two! FstrthnU and one more will be joining us! Just had a nice conversation with him as he stands on Tybee Pier...:fishing: 

I'll pack the 'Yak paddle, and put the 4/0 on the Boat rod!

FstrthnU says they will meet us at 0400!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

fisherkid said:


> You do know that we LIKE your reports right? There's no reason for suicide


We're gonna tie a rope to his leg before he goes paddling in the dark in his rubber boat....


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

It's NOT RUBBER!!.....its vinyl


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

whoops/ new thread


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

So I can bring the 9/0?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

bigphil said:


> So I can bring the 9/0?


 I would.  I'm just bringin the 4/0 cuz it's the biggest reel I have.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Ok my attempt at a pulley rig.

~6' of 300# mono, 1' of 250# seven strand, 250# barrel swivels, 13/0 mustad, gapped and sharpened.











I also made this a few weeks ago, double hook shark rig.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

I really would like to come down and join you guys. I got a yak some 6/0 mounted on 7' tiger sticks. I also got a 5'6" rollor rod. Got to come up with some rigs and see if this weekend is open for me.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

allaroundfishin said:


> I really would like to come down and join you guys. I got a yak some 6/0 mounted on 7' tiger sticks. I also got a 5'6" rollor rod. Got to come up with some rigs and see if this weekend is open for me.


We are meeting at 4am Wednesday morning on Jekyll South end.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*Big Phil*

Those rigs look good...That double will work well with a stingray bait.


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

bigphil said:


> Ok my attempt at a pulley rig.
> 
> ~6' of 300# mono, 1' of 250# seven strand, 250# barrel swivels, 13/0 mustad, gapped and sharpened.
> 
> ...


May offer you some advice? On your pulley rig I would trim down the snap that you are going to use to clip to your hook. I would also tape it into place with electrical tape. This will allow it to release easier when it hits the water. 

On your double hook rig I would modify it to use a small shackle or cold link between the top section and your hook drops. That way you can use a rigging needle to thread the hook drops through your bait. I like to backbraid my bare cable before I crimp down the sleeves. Also, when I sharpen my hooks I put a thin coat of clear fingernail polish on the tips to keep them from rusting so quickly.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Good advice.

That bottom pic is braided. I came across that on EC and had to give it a try. Fairly easy but can work on the fingertips. i've never made a double hook rig and had just the right length piece of cable left so I gave it a try.

I also tried to get a pic of why to sharpen your mustad hooks. I was surprised how dull feeling their larger hooks felt. I noticed that they seemed to have some kind of protective coating on the hook from the factory. This is just the difference after a quick little sharpening.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Got everything but the bait..I'll be hitting the mayport market tomorrow and picking up some jacks and fresh bonitas...gonna get a jug of menhaden oil as well.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

We'll be watching the Low pressure system off the Carolinas moving SW


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, bait is the big issue with me right now...I had hoped to get to the JBP to try to get some Spanish Macks and Blues...But between forest fires having 20 miles of road closed, and this big blow on the coast, no fishin' for me today.. 

I did secure two LARGE mullet from a local fish market this morning, one has been chunked up, salted, put in a zip-loc, and is now taking it easy in the fridge...The other remains whole.

I also have a few whole whiting that have been in the freezer since dirt was invented... 

Looks like it's gonna be up to you guys on the coast to get some decent bait.... 

Here's hoping the blow has blown by Wednesday, but I'm in, regardless of the weather...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Barty, that link locked my computer down!!! 


WEDNESDAY
NORTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET.
INLAND WATERS CHOPPY. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND ISOLATED THUNDERSTORMS.


SCREW the weather anyway!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Where are they getting NW for WED?

NE we should be OK


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

barty b said:


> Where are they getting NW for WED?
> 
> NE we should be OK


Make sure you bring your rubber boat so we can flip it upsidedown and use it for an umbrella...

Here's Jekyll for Wednesday:

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=31527&hourly=1&yday=128&weekday=Wednesday

Right now we got NE 20 over here.....


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

North east wind won't be a problem due to the side of the island we will be on...NW would not be too bad either..SE/SW would suck....Funny, They are calling it SW at 2mph right now  Its NE 20+ here


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Alright..I managed to score some fresh ladyfish from my buddys market, about 15lbs  GOnna try to find a bonita if I can.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

> Barty, that link locked my computer down!!!


Dang JAVA.

Last I heard when I left the house this morning, the winds were supposed to die down at 8pm tuesday.

It's a crap shoot as to what the weather will do. I got 3 whole blues, 3 whole whitings, and 2 or 3 cut up whitings from the last trip to Fernandina. They've been in the freezer a few weeks. I plan to go by a couple local places tomorrow and see what they got.


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

I hope the weather won't be too bad for y'all. It got down to 51 degrees here last night. Here is the National Weather Service forecast.
http://www.srh.noaa.gov/forecasts/GAZ154.php?zo=1

Railroader here is what you need to do with that big mullet that you have.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

That thing reminds me of my ex-wife.....


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I missed high tide, I was busy. Didn't get to the beach until about 3 hours after. Can you say BYE BYE SAND? Looks like another 20 million tons are gone. 

Good news is if you have a beach house, you can fish off the back porch at high tide now. 

One little half fast storm comes thru here this year, and Mother Nature is gonna own a bunch of million dollar beach houses...

http://amelia-island-fishing.com/images/junk/windy2.wmv


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Railroader said:


> That thing reminds me of my ex-wife.....


Please don't tell us you used to tie her up with black tie wraps....


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> Please don't tell us you used to tie her up with black tie wraps....



No, but I did try them on her mouth, and her bizzitchin' snapped 'em evey time...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Allright...

The final preperations are made, the rigs are tied, the crap's loaded, all I gotta do is go buy drinks, snacks, and ice tomorrow.

The line-up is as follows

12' OM Heavy/Penn 545 Knobby

12' OM Heavy/Daiwa Sealine Magforce 250

6'6" Ugly Stick 50# boat rod/ 4/0 Penn

10' OM Light/Daiwa 20SHA 

The back-ups

Daiwa 30 SHA

Penn Squidder-mag

Penn 525

Hmmmm...NO Abu's on this trip...


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*The line-up is as follows.....*

So are you gonna wear the lime green, yellow, or pink shoes?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

shoot for the pink, if u forget the ballons u can float them out there


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> *The line-up is as follows.....*
> 
> So are you gonna wear the lime green, yellow, or pink shoes?



It's OK, you can wear your pink ones, Jim...I'll wear another color so we don't match.. 

I'll prolly be barefooted anyway, I only wear shoes when I'm going to Florida...


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*I'll prolly be barefooted anyway, I only wear shoes when I'm going to Florida...*

If I recall correctly, I saw a picture of somebody fishing at the Jekyll Island pier in a newspaper someplace, and he had some pretty shoes on....

What I'm really looking forward to is seeing Barty carry nine rods, a cooler with 25 lbs of bait in it, and a rubber boat a mile down the beach.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Weather's looking a little better.... 

WEDNESDAY
NORTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 6 TO 8
FEET...SUBSIDING TO 4 TO 6 FEET. INLAND WATERS A MODERATE CHOP.
SCATTERED SHOWERS.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Weather's looking a little better....
> 
> WEDNESDAY
> NORTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 6 TO 8
> ...


That sounds better than a snow storm I guess.....


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

High surf advisory remains in effect until 10 am EDT Wednesday for the northeast Florida and southeast Georgia coast... 

Rough surf and a high risk of rip currents will persist through Wednesday morning.

Strengthening low pressure offshore the northeast Florida coast will continue to produce a strong northerly flow over the area. This will keep an elevated threat of rip currents and high surf conditions through Wednesday morning.

Rip current threat... a high risk of rip currents is expected at area beaches today through Wednesday.

Surf threat... surf will continue to be 8 to 10 feet at times especially along the northeast Florida coast. This will produce large breakers at some inlets and passages along the intra-coastal waterway including *St Andrews sound*. 

The Flagler Beach pier has been closed due to high surf. 

Coastal flood threat... minor coastal flooding and minor beach erosion will be possible around the times of high tide during the event.

Wind threat... gusty north to northeast winds will continue at 20 to 25 mph with gusts to 35 mph through Wednesday morning.

A low pressure system which has been developing over the past couple of days off the southeast coast is producing gale force winds in gusts off the coast of southeast Georgia and northeast Florida.

While this system is not forecast to become tropical and is not expected to strengthen... it will continue to produce strong winds and very rough seas through at least Wednesday. A high surf advisory is in effect along the northeast Florida and southeast Georgia coasts.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

If it's blowin' too bad, we'll fish right out in front of the picnic area, and skip the walk to the point...We'll be more wind protected there. 

There's our back-up plan.  

Too late to chicken out now...I'll see y'all at 0400 at the pay gate!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm In..No worries  ....See yall at 0400


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

0400? Man, you all will be leaving early.

I thought it wasn't that bad out this evening. (Inshore at least) Wasn't even white cappin.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Allrighty then... 

Looks like we're all crazy...Fishin' in a wanna be hurricane. 

0400 at the Jekyll pay gate it is! 

We'll be lookin for ya, fstrnthnu...:fishing:


----------

